# For those of you who don’t have your child this Christmas.



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I have been on this site for a long time now 

I  just want  to share my empathy and sympathy with those of us who started out on this road a while back
Christmas can be such a difficult time for us, and my thoughts are with all of you and who are still hoping wishing and waiting for your  dream to come true.

My journey started back in 2011.  I have always tried to think positively and be hopeful that things will improve in the future. But with the new year approaching I have been thinking how each year is another year where we just cant seem to crack it.

But hope is a very hard thing to let go of and part of me thinks maybe its just a matter of time before things turn around and life changes. Who knows. 


I am  hoping Christmas will be a time to heal for all of us, where we can gather our strength and face the new year with new hope wherever you are in your journey.  

Pat on the back to all of you remarkable people, one day at a time, just keep going
xxxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks K Jade for such a kind message to everyone.

Coming up to the end of the year I keep looking back at 2016 and remembering what a horrendous 12 months it's been. Thank you for reminding me 2017 is a new journey. No looking back, only looking forwards.

I hope 2017 is kind to you too

xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi!

What a lovely post  

It is certainly a journey with many ups and downs......some how though we always work out a way through.....

Christmas for us this year is enjoying the alcohol and food without worrying too much - enjoying our family and friends and having a really lovely time......I cant wait - I am a big Christmas fan.......

There is always that little voice in my head that says how sad it is for not having children yet - especially at Christmas when it is a time of year for children really - and I know how much we would love a family......

I think the hope gets you through.......my DH and I swapped clinics this year over to Athens (Serum) and haven't looked back - we are going into 2017 with the hope that this may be our time........

here is hoping 2017 is a good year for us all

Wishing you a lovely Christmas and good luck for 2017  

xxx


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

What a beautiful post Kjade, and you're right there is a truly remarkable bunch of people on this site - through all the tough times it's a huge blessing to have so many supportive people there. 

Here's to positivity and hope, for good things to come for all of us in 2017. 

Merry Christmas everyone  xx


----------



## apples2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

This really is such a caring and lovely post KJade and the others posting too. So lovely to read. 

We all deserve medals. But we just have to look out for each other and be as brave and positive as we can manage. Am sending us all so much love and luck for 2017, for those of us been as this some time Christmas is a challenging time, but what ever stage of this journey we are at its so positive that we have the support of each other on this site. 

Look forwards, forwards, forwards it's the only way. 

So much love 

Apples xxx

🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄🎅🎄


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you KJade.

Good luck to all of us. We have so much love to give. 

2017 Will be a great year. 

Happy Christmas you wonderful strong, beautiful women. 

LuckyE


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Kjade - such a thoughtful post.... I had my wobble last night... the tears have now dried and its time to enjoy the festivities.

Here's hoping 2017 is our year ladies...

And your post made me think of a line from a poem i know...

"don't look back - you're not going that way!"

Hugs 

L x


----------



## doll77 (Dec 28, 2015)

Kjade how very thoughtful of you, such a lovely post to read.

Wishing you all a merry Christmas and best wishes for 2017.

our time will come, because all good things come to those that dont give up.
xxx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been on this site for a year or so as a 'lurker' but I wanted to say what a lovely, thoughtful post. 

We've just had our 3rd BFN and whilst we knew it was a possibility (or more accurately a likelihood) it makes going into Christmas with little nieces, nephews and family pregnancies a very painful prospect. Sometimes the realisation of time passing is so scary, there have been so many new years eves that we have wished for our baby to come to us and similarly family summer holidays that we've hoped to see our child swimming and playing with the other children. 

I'm so blown away by the bravery of the women on FF and it's my greatest wish that we all get to meet our babies in 2017, however they come to us. 

Merry Christmas ladies! x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you ladies.
Despite dreading xmas after my recent bfn I've started to feel more positive. Eating , drinking, time off work are all things I need right now. DH and I recently bought a fireplace for the living room, something ive always wanted, and sitting by it  watching dog rescuers last night was just brilliant!  . it’s the simple things in life that I enjoy the most now and that’s what gets us through this journey. We have to look after our selves. 

U are all amazing and we will all get there one way or another 
xxxx


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

What a lovely sentiment, wholeheartedly agree!
Sometimes Xmas can't be merry for everyone but we should give ourselves a break. Maybe it can still be peaceful.
We are also not looking forward to spending another year childless but surrounded by children. It doesn't help that the family gathering this year is on the due date of our would be, miscarried baby. Also, in the last few weeks I've been diagnosed with an incurable disease that may or may not affect our treatment but will definitely affect my long term health. Had enough of 2016! The thought of another year like this one is daunting...but the only way past it is through it. If you're going through hell- keep on going!

2017, I know you're just a number but please be kind to us all and please may some of our wishes come true. Going quote crazy at the moment- "it'll be ok in the end and if it isn't ok, it's not the end!"
And
“Accept what is, let go of what was, and have faith in what will be.” ~Sonia Ricotti

Heaps of love, peace, empathy and luck for the new year.
Xxx


----------

